# Sleeping naked



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

Is it common to sleep naked? We have always slept naked and I never thought anything of it till I went with a friend and attended a group meeting of women advising other women to be assertive about their sexuality and they seemed to discourage sleeping naked and being woken up for sex, both of which i have always done and like a lot. I just wondered how common it is. The topics discussed were:
1 Sleeping naked
2 Using condoms when married
3 Women regulating sex in the home
4 Mutual respect
5 Having your voice heard
6 Shared house work
7 Shared child care
etc. I never have found any of these an issue so was not that interested but I got curious about sleeping naked.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Sounds like a group that is trying to create problems where there are none.

If you want to sleep naked, then sleep naked.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

My wife and I have slept naked the majority of the time throughout our 31 year marriage. It ts a source of joy and bonding for us.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

Don't worry about what other women think. Do what works for you.


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

Would love to sleep naked with a SO. But I can see how it may be counter productive in some cases but if you have normal to high drive people that are together, that could be a heck of a bonding experience as well as a great way to keep the spark and attraction alive for years to come.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

EleGirl said:


> Sounds like a group that is trying to create problems where there are none.
> 
> If you want to sleep naked, then sleep naked.


What Ele said 😍

How about the H; do you consider it good for husband?
Just askin'.

If not, I've been bad very regularly for 40 yrs. 😉


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

GF and I sleep naked, it feels better. 

And I am kind of under orders that if I wake up I am supposed to have sex with her, so I do as I am told. 

I don't really know why she likes that, but I don't really need to know why...


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> My wife and I have slept naked the majority of the time throughout our 31 year marriage. It ts a source of joy and bonding for us.


@RMY this sounds like professional advertising!!

I like it!

RR


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

MaiChi said:


> Is it common to sleep naked? We have always slept naked and I never thought anything of it till I went with a friend and attended a group meeting of women advising other women to be assertive about their sexuality and they seemed to discourage sleeping naked and being woken up for sex, both of which i have always done and like a lot. I just wondered how common it is. The topics discussed were:
> 1 Sleeping naked
> 2 Using condoms when married
> 3 Women regulating sex in the home
> ...


Why would woman be the one to regulate sex in a home (your groups reasons?)

That's a deep subject to be cavalier about. 

Are you doing a professional poll here, in stealth mode?
Something just seems a bit funny.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

MaiChi said:


> Is it common to sleep naked? We have always slept naked and I never thought anything of it till I went with a friend and attended a group meeting of women advising other women to be assertive about their sexuality and they seemed to discourage sleeping naked and being woken up for sex, both of which i have always done and like a lot. I just wondered how common it is. The topics discussed were:
> 1 Sleeping naked
> 2 Using condoms when married
> *3 Women regulating sex in the home*
> ...


#3 there is the key here. If a woman chooses to withhold sex (regulate, throttle, etc) as a way to ensure:
5 Having your voice heard
6 Shared house work
7 Shared child care
Then Sex is reduced to a commodity, and is no longer part of Love. Think hard about what you want before going down this path.
Like share housework and childcare and even mutual respect, sex should just be assumed as part of healthy relationship. If those things have to be bartered for, demanded, fought for, then the relationship is not healthy.

I know your question was about sleeping naked. Plenty of people do, Plenty of people don't. Refusing to sleep naked as a method to regulate sex is just silly. 

Quite frankly, and quite bluntly, if you really want to assert your sexuallity, sleep naked.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Why would the woman go on a purposeful plan to always discourage being woken up for sex?

And pls read Mr. Nails post above and comment. 

*Wanting to hear the group's reasons here.

Thanks,


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Why would woman be the one to regulate sex in a home (your groups reasons?)
> 
> That's a deep subject to be cavalier about.
> 
> ...


 I have never questioned sleeping naked. After the talk I though it might not be as common as I had imagined. 

The group was pushing assertiveness of women. These are some of the areas the woman should be assertive about in the home. The group had different topics as listed and more. and they were discussed.


----------



## Edo Edo (Feb 21, 2017)

I can't remember the last time that I didn't sleep naked...


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

You sound like you're good with having your own opinions, that's great!

Never lose that ability with your H or succumbing to group-think.


----------



## StuckInLove (Jun 6, 2017)

I also have to agree that regulating sex in a marriage is a silly thing to do. If it comes to that, you probably have bigger fish to fry. Sex should always be fluid, natural, spontaneous, and exciting. My W absolutely loves being woken up for sex.


----------



## LeananSidhe (Feb 6, 2018)

I hate stuff like this so much. If you want to sleep naked, sleep naked. If you don’t, don’t. 
I cannot stand “rules” for marriage and relationships. 

I remember years ago I kept seeing stuff on tv and in magazines about not having a tv in the bedroom because it would kill intimacy or something. So we got rid of the tv in our bedroom. 10 years later we finally put it back in the bedroom and I swear we’ve never been closer. Our favorite part of the day is putting the kids to bed and then cuddling in our bed and watching sitcoms. We make out during commercials. 

Anyway, we normally don’t sleep naked. I wish we could but we have young children so I like to be dressed just in case I need to get up in a hurry. If they are staying at grandma’s house or something then we are naked. And yes, I usually get woken up for sex at least once during the night if I’m sleeping naked. I love it. 
Regulating sex...ugh. I honestly can’t remember the last time I said no to sex. Seriously. Being available at all times is a weird kink of mine. 

Guess what! My husband does housework and takes care of the kids. He’s a great father and husband. No sex regulation necessary!


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

@MaiChi I really think you need to get a few steps ahead of this group and take advantage of the situation by showing up to the next meeting with a very conservative line of pajamas that you can sell to these other women and group leaders. Something like adult onesies that are almost impossible for a partner to remove. 


cah-ching!!!!!!


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Our state of dress or undress has zero influence on middle of the night of the night sex.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

MaiChi said:


> Is it common to sleep naked? We have always slept naked and I never thought anything of it till I went with a friend and attended a group meeting of women advising other women to be assertive about their sexuality and they seemed to discourage sleeping naked and being woken up for sex, both of which i have always done and like a lot. I just wondered how common it is. The topics discussed were:
> 1 Sleeping naked
> 2 Using condoms when married
> 3 Women regulating sex in the home
> ...


I think this group of women are unhappy in their own marriages/relationships and want to share their unhappiness with everyone else.
You know the old saying “Misery loves company”.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Why would the woman go on a purposeful plan to always discourage being woken up for sex?
> 
> And pls read Mr. Nails post above and comment.
> 
> ...


I understand the desire to not be woken for sex, not because I don't want to be woken for sex but because I have lived with it for so long. Mrs Nail had a bad case of Mononucleosis in high school that has left her with life long chronic fatigue. Basically she sleeps 9 hours every day. We are early fifties so I sleep 6 to 7 hours each day. My opinion on the wake up for sex is this: If you love sleep, or need sleep, or just hate to be woken, or if you wake badly, you may choose to demand "don't wake me up for sex". And you should be granted that demand. But, It is at the top of my lists to avoid in future relationships. I will never willingly start a sexual relationship with anyone who thinks sleep is more important than sex. I love midnight sex. I love being woken for sex. I ask for it. 

Now on the odd occasion that mrs Nail has had enough sleep I will wake her in the morning with shoulder and back massage. She will slowly awaken fully aroused. Fun.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*For God's sake, just rip the damned clothes off and sleep in the buff ~ you'll both love it!

And if the kids or the in-laws ain't around, then just keep them off! 

You can bet your sweet a$$ that if I ever get into another relationship, we're sleeping sans clothing! I don't care if it's 30F below outside!*


----------



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

Uff.... What is this? A group discussion for women who do not enjoy sex and have a hard time being but assertive - and I am not talking about sex, just life in general.

When I read stuff like this... I think wow, women must really be from Venus.. and I guess I am from Pluto because I do not identify with stuff like this at all.

I sleep naked, I think it feels best. It's healthier for your lady parts  less laundry, I love the feeling of skin on skin. Why NOT sleep naked? 

And I love sex! It feels good, it releases endorphins that improve mood and health. It makes me feel sexy, confident and desired. Litterally puts a pep in my step - I don't know why sex would be withheld, unless these women made the grave mistake of marrying selfish clueless lovers who couldn't be taught. A guy doesn't have to be born a Casanova, a confident woman can make him the lover of her dreams - if he is willing to learn - and sex should be all about learning about each other and pleasing each other.

And on that note, I enjoyed being woken up for sex, honestly wish it happened more often - such a lovely way to get woken up!

Using condoms while married... Why? Isn't that one of the joys of being married? That you two are responsible and committed to each other, so that you do not need to use condoms?

"Regulating" sex? Ugh, that sounds like a great way to build animosity in a relationship. I wouldn't be encouraging women to regulate sex - but rather find their confidence, their voice. If they aren't wanting sex, I am going to hazard to guess that is because they are not enjoying sex. They need to learn how to be assertive when it comes to their needs, how to communicate, how to create mutual enjoyment.

Mutual respect? Yes absolutely vital for a relationship, that goes back to confidence and assertiveness - ability to communicate and listen as well.

Shared house work? Okay, I have had to nag a little on this one, but he has learned!😆

I have a feeling I wouldn't be able to control my eye rolling in meeting Iike this.



MaiChi said:


> Is it common to sleep naked? We have always slept naked and I never thought anything of it till I went with a friend and attended a group meeting of women advising other women to be assertive about their sexuality and they seemed to discourage sleeping naked and being woken up for sex, both of which i have always done and like a lot. I just wondered how common it is. The topics discussed were:
> 1 Sleeping naked
> 2 Using condoms when married
> 3 Women regulating sex in the home
> ...


----------



## steven.lill (Dec 7, 2017)

I understand the question, but not the problem)

As long as someone is comfortable with it l can’t see any problem with it. 

I have most of my adult life slept naked))


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

I completely understand women wanting to become more assertive. In fact I think every body both men and women should be assertive. Were they, there would be a lot less misunderstandings in the world. However this does not appear to be about assertiveness as much as it appears to be more about aggressiveness.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

MaiChi said:


> Is it common to sleep naked? We have always slept naked and I never thought anything of it till I went with a friend and attended a group meeting of women advising other women to be assertive about their sexuality and they seemed to discourage sleeping naked and being woken up for sex, both of which i have always done and like a lot. I just wondered how common it is. The topics discussed were:
> 1 Sleeping naked
> 2 Using condoms when married
> 3 Women regulating sex in the home
> ...


1: sure if you want. we do
2: depends on what birth control option you both prefer
3: The lower drive partner generally "regulates" sex. 
4: respect - always good
5: Voice heard - should be true for both
6: I'd say shared "work" - for instance if only one person works the other should do the majority of the house work
7: same as 6.


----------



## Rosemary's Granddaughter (Aug 25, 2012)

I sleep naked--wish my husband would...


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

I sleep nekkid but I don't think I've ever slept naked.


----------



## Leroi (May 13, 2016)

LeananSidhe said:


> Guess what! My husband does housework and takes care of the kids. He’s a great father and husband. No sex regulation necessary!


Neither that will help.
Regulated sex just to get the housework/childcare done?
It will only lead to resentment, and less housework/childcare done 

It looks to me that those women in the group, or at least those who suggested the Qs, have a poor marriage to cope with


----------



## LeananSidhe (Feb 6, 2018)

I shouldnthave said:


> Uff.... What is this? A group discussion for women who do not enjoy sex and have a hard time being but assertive - and I am not talking about sex, just life in general.
> 
> When I read stuff like this... I think wow, women must really be from Venus.. and I guess I am from Pluto because I do not identify with stuff like this at all.
> 
> ...


I agree with all of this except the condom thing. My husband and I use condoms (or at least are suppose to be using them...) for birth control. And I think more women should ask their men to use them. I hate condoms but not as much as I hate hormonal birth control. I’m happy for women that can be on it with no ill effects and wish I was one of them. I’ve just heard so many women complain about birth control side effects and then say “but my husband doesn’t like condoms so...” Ugh. I find that ridiculous. 
End rant.


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

LeananSidhe said:


> I agree with all of this except the condom thing. My husband and I use condoms (or at least are suppose to be using them...) for birth control. And I think more women should ask their men to use them. I hate condoms but not as much as I hate hormonal birth control. I’m happy for women that can be on it with no ill effects and wish I was one of them. I’ve just heard so many women complain about birth control side effects and then say “but my husband doesn’t like condoms so...” Ugh. I find that ridiculous.
> End rant.


Yeah, if it comes down to the health and quality of life of a SO, I will gladly wear a condom. With my EW, I wore one because she didn't like the mess and because of the infrequency of our encounters, it actually also helped knock down the sensitivity for me, which made me last a lot longer. There's nothing like the real skin on skin contact but if it comes down to where it's better for the health of a SO, I will not mind wearing them.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

I recommend distancing from these miserable women before they rub off on you!


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Just my opinion I'd have an issue wearing a condom with W.
Others mentioned very good reasons to wear one and it seems to work well in those circumstances so there are reasons to do, but I never cared for them even when necessary when single.


----------



## 23cm (Dec 3, 2016)

stillfightingforus said:


> Would love to sleep naked with a SO. But I can see how it may be counter productive in some cases but if you have normal to high drive people that are together, that could be a heck of a bonding experience as well as a great way to keep the spark and attraction alive for years to come.


Not necessarily. Sigh!


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

LeananSidhe said:


> I hate stuff like this so much. If you want to sleep naked, sleep naked. If you don’t, don’t.
> I cannot stand “rules” for marriage and relationships.
> 
> I remember years ago I kept seeing stuff on tv and in magazines about not having a tv in the bedroom because it would kill intimacy or something. So we got rid of the tv in our bedroom. 10 years later we finally put it back in the bedroom and I swear we’ve never been closer. Our favorite part of the day is putting the kids to bed and then cuddling in our bed and watching sitcoms. We make out during commercials.
> ...


OH thank you. you summarised my exact position on this. Asking for advice is if experiencing a problem or worried is OK. The rules thing , I do not understand either. Much better to be free to do what we like when we like. I think if people organise groups, they should offer solutions to presented problems and not prescriptions.

Thank you.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

badsanta said:


> @MaiChi I really think you need to get a few steps ahead of this group and take advantage of the situation by showing up to the next meeting with a very conservative line of pajamas that you can sell to these other women and group leaders. Something like adult onesies that are almost impossible for a partner to remove.
> 
> 
> cah-ching!!!!!!


LOL. I do not think I will be going back there. The whole thing messed up my week. I kept thinking about the whole experience. On the other hand I am curious to know what else they discuss. I have rung my friend twice asking what was meant by this or that.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

MaiChi said:


> LOL. I do not think I will be going back there. The whole thing messed up my week. I kept thinking about the whole experience. On the other hand I am curious to know what else they discuss. I have rung my friend twice asking what was meant by this or that.


There actually is something to be said for a relationship in which a female is confident and knows how to exercise some power over her man... BUT... ...it has to be done with the purpose of keeping the thrill of the chase alive! As in you really want to eventually be caught and ravaged. 

From the sounds of it the group of people you described are the opposite... as in the group leaders see intimacy as a chore that needs to be reduced in efforts to help liberate and empower the woman of the house. 

The two scenarios above can at times look and appear exactly the same on the surface, but on the inside of the relationship it is a difference between night and day. One is full of love, playfulness, and warmth while the other is bitter, hurtful, and cold hearted. 

Regards, 
Badsanta


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

My GF and I both project a lot of body heat, hence sleeping naked is normal. I have a habit of drooling all over her however and she on me but no complaints. Just abit wet...


----------

